# Skeleton Hand Tutorial



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

There are so many ways to make these and they are all fairly easy. I'm going to show you how to make my favorite version. Super cheap.

You will need:

-1 sheet of paper
-something to write with
-2 wire coat hangers
-wire cutters
-masking tape or duct tape
-several pen tubes, bic is the perfect contender
-hot glue gun + glue
-a dowel or something along those lines for the wrist area and to attach the hand to while you make it. I used a paint stirrer. 
-1x roll of self sticking gauze*
-1x can plasti-dip*
*(this is what I used because I had it. If you have latex, by all means use that and cottonballs in place of the gauze and plasti-dip)

Directions:
Trace your hand marking off all knuckles. Cut wire coat hangers accordingly.









Tape the palm/back of the area making sure your coat hanger fingers are correctly placed and attach to dowel or whatever your using for the wrist. I used a paint stirrer. Saved me a trip to the store!









Cut your pen tubes to fit the bends on each finger. I find the end of the pen to be perfect for the fingertips. This is a good time to get your hand in the position you want it to be in. I only slightly bent the fingers on mine for just a traditional look. Hot glue the fingertips in place.









Using the self-sticking gauze, wrap around the knuckle areas. This was my first time using self sticking gauze for something like this and ended up really enjoying the experiment. I found it to be very pliable.








​


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

To accentuate the metacarpals just roll the sticky gauze into long pieces and hot glue into place using the hanger as your guide. 









Add more gauze anywhere you feel needs more. I added some at the base of the thumb.









Tadaa! You made a skeleton hand!









Now all you have to do is finish it off with a few coats of plasti-dip! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great! It'll stop 'em dead in their tracks! Thanks for sharing and Happy Haunting!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

What kind of finished texture does the plasti-dip over that gauze?


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Lord Homicide - It feels soft. If you pinch it it goes back to place. It's a very interesting texture and seems to be holding very well. It was a pleasant ending. I was worried there would be some weird chemical reaction with the adhesive on the gauze and melt or something. ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely documented tutorial!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I mean the look. How well did the plasti-dip eliminate the rumpled gauze texture? By the way, this is the best looking DIY skeleton hand I've ever seen.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah sorry. After three coats overall and a fourth coat for only the gauze areas it turned out fairly smooth although it didn't completely lose it's texture... and thanks! I'm pretty proud of it and it's thriftiness. I want to make a lot and stake them around my yard. Perhaps next Halloween


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks amazing - well done!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Headless said:


> Looks amazing - well done!


Thank you! :smoking:


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

I really like the look of these. Thanks for posting the tutorial!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

You're welcome! My goal for 2016 is to have a graveyard with as many as these as I can possibly make between now an then between my other projects to use as yard stakes. I want tons of them!


----------

